# Geckos, Skinks, Turtles. OH MY!



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 15, 2008)

I wanted to put up a couple pictures of my reptile collection. Finally did a photobucket thing so I could.

My leapord Gecko.







Some of my Sandfish skinks.





















My turtles.

Painted Turtles











Red Eared Slider


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 15, 2008)

wow those are awesome i always wanted reptiles and i maybe get some leopard geckos


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 15, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> wow those are awesome i always wanted reptiles and i maybe get some leopard geckos


Reptiles are awesome.

Leapord geckos are good for beginners or even experts. Easy to care for and very hardy. They're usually well-tempered and very social when you hold them.  

Mine's a banana Blizzard, one of the more expensive colourations. We have two more, don't have pictures of them yet.


----------



## acerbity (Jul 15, 2008)

Mantis_Whisper said:


> Reptiles are awesome.Leapord geckos are good for beginners or even experts. Easy to care for and very hardy. They're usually well-tempered and very social when you hold them.
> 
> Mine's a banana Blizzard, one of the more expensive colourations. We have two more, don't have pictures of them yet.


Don't listen to him! Crested Geckos &gt; Leopard Geckos


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 15, 2008)

acerbity said:


> Don't listen to him! Crested Geckos &gt; Leopard Geckos


 :lol: But crested Geckos also cost anywhere from 75-500 dollars. Plus the food is annoying to deal with. Rotting baby food is not fun.

Leapord Geckos are better starter lizards, Crested geckos are for people who have a couple years of exprience, unless you're lucky. (My sister lost all of her's to an infection. 400 dollars worth.)

I'm a her though.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 15, 2008)

Here's some more pictures of my back-boned friends.

Leapord Gecko











Sandfish Skinks

Thoth the sandfish






Bastet the sandfish






Wrath The sandfish






Thoth again






Common Toad

Face






Back


----------



## Rick (Jul 15, 2008)

I of course like the turtles.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 15, 2008)

Rick said:


> I of course like the turtles.


I knew you would Rick. :lol:


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 15, 2008)

Two more pictures of my turtles after I cleaned out their tanks. (The water is a bit cloudy, that'll clear up in an hour or so.  )


----------



## acerbity (Jul 15, 2008)

Mantis_Whisper said:


> I'm a her though.


I apologize for the mistake in gender but nothing else!


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 15, 2008)

acerbity said:


> I apologize for the mistake in gender but nothing else!


You're forgiven. I still say he should get a leapord gecko first, then a crested.


----------



## acerbity (Jul 15, 2008)

I've found that caring for my Crested is very similar to caring for mantids. If you had no experience in either maybe a crested would be hard. None of the breeders in my area have mentioned risk of infection, so it could be caused by something regional or hereditary.

I feed mine gut loaded crickets and some little pellets, no stinky food here. :lol:


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 15, 2008)

acerbity said:


> I've found that caring for my Crested is very similar to caring for mantids. If you had no experience in either maybe a crested would be hard. None of the breeders in my area have mentioned risk of infection, so it could be caused by something regional or hereditary.I feed mine gut loaded crickets and some little pellets, no stinky food here. :lol:


I was gonna say that. But then again, somtimes having exprience in reptiles might help.

It might be.... My sister had about seven, she wanted to start a breeding colony, and she told me that they all got wiped out. She thinks it's from some infection, not sure maybe it was just fungus. I know that cresties can sometimes be weak to fungi and things like that (or was that a different kind?).

She fed her's baby food and a special powdered fruit mix made for them. Crickets onlt once in a while.


----------

